# Regulador de tensión para moto (casero)



## MasterofPupets (Abr 24, 2009)

Hola todos   

Necesito armar un *regulador rectificador 12v 6A trifásico* para mi moto 
esa son las especificaciones de uno que compre, anduvo bien una semana y después me quemo todas las lámparas.
Mi mecánico me recomendó comprar uno original, pero sale una fortuna!

Alguna idea?  

Espero que me puedan ayudar a solucionar mi problema, ya que ando a pata  


Encontré esto pero no entiendo mucho ops:

Se que funciona con un rectificador de 6 diodos y con tiristores, Seria un limitador mas que regulador 
no es así?
o lo puedo hacer con lm7812 y un 2n3055? pero necesito 13.8 para cargar la batería


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 26, 2009)

Si es para un alternador e moto o vehículo lleva solo 6 diodos, 3 para el positivo y 3 para el negativo, con esto rectificas la salida del alternador.
Pero NO puedes regular con un TRIAC ni con un SCR (Tendría algo mas de lógica un SCR) ya que la salida de la tensión trifásica se superpone y nunca pasa por 0V, por lo que tu SCR o TRIAC no cortaría nunca.
Lo que se hace es rectificar directo con diodos y trabajar la regulación a través de la exitatriz el alternador (Rotor)


----------



## MasterofPupets (Abr 26, 2009)

Una exitariz sirve para inducir la Tensión que servirá para generar la Tensión en el alternador,

Una exitariz sirve para inducir la Tensión que servirá para generar la Tensión en el alternador, algo así entendí
Nunca trabaje con una ops: 

El rectificado se haría así entonces...?








en todos los lugares donde estuve averiguando el funcionamiento de estos reguladores, todos hablan de scr, tiristores, diodos zener, o sea que ahora estoy mas confundido


----------



## elmo2 (Abr 26, 2009)

en esta web en la seccin de información tecnica hay un documento sobre los tipos de sistemas de reguladores usados en las motos...

http://www.silcar11-11.com.ar/

espero que te sirva...

saludos...


----------



## MasterofPupets (Abr 26, 2009)

si es el pdf que adjunte arriba
no entiendo mucho por eso pido ayuda ops: 
gracias


----------



## elmo2 (Abr 26, 2009)

y cual de los tres sistemas es el que usa tu moto ?

si usa el primer tipo, (que es al que se refiere fogonazo) le puedes hasta conectar un regulador de auto...

saludos...


----------



## MasterofPupets (Abr 26, 2009)

si no me equivoco es del segundo tipo (generador magnético de corriente alterna)
por que de la bobina salen 3 cables, voy a tratar de averiguar mas 
mi moto es una honda cb 250 nighthauk

de ser así, entonces utilizaría tiristores?


----------



## elmo2 (Abr 27, 2009)

segun lo que dice el documento SI...

lo que no muestra el documento es el "detector de voltaje" dentro del regulador que es el que va a activar los tiristores (SCR en este caso)...

este detector de voltaje revisa el voltaje que entrega el alternador y cuando pasa de un voltaje especifico activa el scr correspondiente y manda el voltaje a masa, no dice si activa todos los scr o solo el correspondiente, pero como los scr estan conectados antes de los diodos, no descargan la bateria...

hay que seguir buscando información...

por cierto... revisaste el documento que se llama sistema de carga 3 ? en ese explica en español los diferentes tipos de regulador...

saludos...


----------



## MasterofPupets (Abr 29, 2009)

Lo que pude averiguar es que:

Este detector de voltaje por lo general es un zener y un transistor que habilita los gates de los 3 tiristores , alguien  podría analizar si funciona? 

La señal de disparo es única y controla a los 3 tiristores simultaneamente, cortocircuitando la bobina a masa , no se  si es para 12V o para 6V


----------



## elmo2 (Abr 30, 2009)

aca hay un diagrama que dice que es para 12 v...

http://www.geocities.com/loudgpz/GPZvRegMagnetField.html

esta en una de las webs que recomiendan en el tema recomendado por barry lyndon...

saludos...


----------



## MasterofPupets (Abr 30, 2009)

Reemplazos del scr nte5460?
se que son: s8015L - s6025L - s6020L - s8020L, pero aqui no los consigo



muchisimas gracias compañeros


----------



## hernanmix (May 1, 2009)

Hola gente, tengo el diagrama de un regulador CA de 6v, lo quiero usar para regular la tensión y coriente que carga la batería de la moto que es de 6v, 2A. Quisiera que me dieran su opinion y/o mejorarlo si es posible. Desde ya muchas gracias. Saludos

PD: El autor del regulador es edudesal y le agradesco que me lo halla facilitado.


----------



## maurom1976 (Nov 5, 2009)

hola aca te dejo un par de esquemas electricos de tu moto y las dos clases de reguladores rectificadores que hay
ah y en tu moto la honda cb 250 pueden venir todo junto o por separado el regulador del rectificador espero te sea de utilidad

yo sigo buscando el de la suzuki gs450 que es trifasico con 3 diodos para el positivo y 3 para el negativo y un zener y dos recistencias que regula la tensión sobre una de las tres bobinas despues suvo un sircuito para que lo vean


----------



## Barry Lyndon (Nov 6, 2009)

maurom1976 dijo:


> hola aca te dejo un par de esquemas electricos de tu moto y las dos clases de reguladores rectificadores que hay
> ah y en tu moto la honda cb 250 pueden venir todo junto o por separado el regulador del rectificador espero te sea de utilidad
> 
> yo sigo buscando el de la suzuki gs450 que es trifasico con 3 diodos para el positivo y 3 para el negativo y un zener y dos recistencias que regula la tensión sobre una de las tres bobinas despues suvo un sircuito para que lo vean


 Maurom,en el CD#1 de la pag. http://www.frino.com.ar/planos.htm ofrecen información.relac.con tu modelo.-


----------



## tegarg (Nov 7, 2009)

Que tal.
como el titulo lo  dice tengo una bajaj rouser y queria ponerle xenon.
el problema es que la bateria solo se utiliza para el encendido del motor
todo lo demás eléctrico de la moto utiliza otra bobina del alternador.
el problema con esto es que todo anda con alterna y con frecuencia variable dependiendo del motor.
Lo primero que dije fue puente de diodos capacitor y un darninton (soy un amimal lo se)
 con un zener para que quede 12V perfecto. anda hasta que le pido corriente, si pongo una carga de 10w parece andar pero si le conecto la xenon 4a 48W se muere todo.

cuando me puse a medirlo antes de puente de diodos con el tester en alterna da 13v, con el puente y el capacitor en continua mide como 50v pero si le conecto una lampara se baja a 13.

Alquilen me puede decir como se podría estabilizar un alternado o un generador??

Es que tengo la xenón de antes y se la quiero poner, a la batería no la puedo conectar porque carga con un amper y algo y la xenon consume 4A.

Desda ya muchas gracias


----------



## Dre (Nov 20, 2009)

Quería preguntaros una cosa. Se me rompió el regulador de tensión de la moto y me propuse hacer uno. Simplemente buscar un esquema de un circuito y montarlo yo mismo, pero no me funciona. Me corta a 12,4v cuando debería hacerlo a unos 13,8v o 14,2v incluso.
Se trata de un alternador trifásico que carga la bateria de la moto. Para ello no me he complicado la vida y he comprado un puente rectificador trifásico y he montado 3 tiristores B152 para cada fase. No me pregunteis, solo he copiado un circuito...
Me gustaría que me dijérais qué hago mal, pues lo he montado tal cual está en el esquema y como os digo no me da la corriente necesaria para cargar la batería.
Os adjunto el esquema para que me digais si creeis que es válido, tanto por el valor en voltios que pueda dar como por el amperaje necesario para cargar una batería de 12v, que supongo que no será más de 1A o 2A.
Saludos y muchas gracias por vuestro tiempo.

P.D. Me preguntaba si esto mismo podría hacerse en vez de con tiristores, con reguladores de la serie 78XX....Creo que no por el tema de tener una entrada trifásica...


----------



## electrodan (Nov 20, 2009)

No se si ese circuito estará bien, pero si lo está, podrías cambiar el diodo zener a uno de una tensión un poco mas alta. También deberías recalcular las resistencias.


----------



## Raedon (Dic 2, 2009)

Me meto en este tema para no empezar otro, Dre, creo que el zener que le sigue al de 13v es el de 15v, fijate si con ese llegas  ala tension que buscas, sino lo que podes hacer es poner 2 diodos zener de 7v en serie para llegar a 14v aproximadamente y ver si corta a los 13.8.

Ahora mi problema, tengo que realizar un regulador para mi moto, pero no es trifasico es monofasico, osea una sola bobinita. Tengo este circuito :




El problema es que el Buz11 es de 50v 30a pero mi moto acelerada llega a los 200v en la bobina, osea el mosfet se haria humo. Estaba pensando en ponerle un IRFP450 de 600v 14a, el amperaje maximo que circulara a la salida del regulador seran 6v (cambio de zener) 12a asique creo que voy bien, pero la duda me suge con el zener y la resistencia, cuantos watts debe ser apra que no se quemen?


----------



## Dre (Dic 4, 2009)

Raedon, ciertamente el problema que planteas es más complejo que el mío y ya te digo que a día de hoy me cuesta mucho hacer cálculos y supongo que cometería algún error, por lo tanto no puedo asesorarte, lo siento. De todas formas muchas gracias por tu aportación.

electrodan, muchas gracias a tí también por tu ayuda, creo que voy a hacer esto que me decís del zener, pues si el circuito estuviera mal montado ya habría quemado, pero los valores son buenos, solo que yo necesito más "chicha" y que me corte más tarde.
Saludos y gracias.


----------



## Polioxyde (Jun 17, 2010)

No es necesario que la tension varie, lo ideal seria que se mantenga a 14V. En teoria el regulador de serie da entre 14.3 y 15.3 volts, pero cuando este falla (que es comun debido a que se calienta en exceso), lo mismo te da 12V a ralenti que 18V a 5000rpm. Lo que yo intento es un seguro en caso de que falle, que avise y en caso de ser alta la tension, derive a masa. La otra opcion es diseñar un regulador completo con comparador de tension, pero ya que el regulador esta ahi...

La intensidad seria 25A. Adjunto las especificaciones que vienen en el manual de la moto.

Muchas gracias. Saludos.


----------



## biker2k3 (Sep 7, 2010)

tegarg dijo:


> Que tal.
> como el titulo lo  dice tengo una bajaj rouser y queria ponerle xenon.
> el problema es que la bateria solo se utiliza para el encendido del motor
> todo lo demás eléctrico de la moto utiliza otra bobina del alternador.
> ...


lograste resolverlo? Yo tengo el mismo problema con una 110


----------



## pacoporti (Nov 17, 2010)

Hola,un saludo.Le estoy revisando el circuito de carga de baterias a la motocicleta de un amigo.Es una Suzuki Intruder 1500.Me he bajado el manual de la moto y el esquema del sistema de carga es el siguiente:




El sistema funciona de la siguiente manera:cuando el regulador detecta que la bateria llega a 14 V.,la parte "IC" pone en conduccion a los tiristores y derivan la tension alterna procedente del volante magnetico a masa.
He estado consultando varios manuales de motocicletas y todas las que tiene volante magnetico montan este sistema,luego tiene que funcionar.
Mi duda es la siguiente:es normal y logico derivar a mas y,por lo tanto,poner en corto la salida trifasica del generador de la moto.
A mi amigo se le han quemado 2 bobinados del generador.Coloco una lampara entre una entrada de alterna del regulador y positivo,aplico una fuente de alimentacion regulable en la conexion de la bateria y,efectivamente,cuando llega a 14 V. el tiristor conduce y la lampara se enciende con toda su luminosidad(no hay limitacion de corriente alguna).
Le he colocado unos fusibles por fase en la entrada de alterna procedente del generador y cuando limita los funde hasta un valor de 25 A.
¿Alguien me puede explicar donde esta el truco del funcionamiento de este sistema?.Sinceramente,no veo una forma logica de regular tirando a masa y cortocircuitando la salida de tension de un generador.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 19, 2011)

Durante muchos años, los de Triumph lo solucionaron fácil: un bruto zener 
Venía en versión tanto negativa (negativo a masa) y positiva (positivo a masa).
En los más viejos modelos, venía montado sobre un disipador sostenido en la parte baja del cristo, y en las últimas que usaron esto, venía montada sobre la carcasa de aluminio que contenían los filtros de aire.
Son así:


----------



## Plumaverde (Ene 19, 2011)

Hola...trabaje con muchas motos importadas haciendo reguladores de tension, y efectivamente
las primeras de generacion 1980 a 1990 eran asi con tiristores...Y al tirar a masa la generacion de esa rama se cancela, y asi con las demas, solo queda una sola manteniendo un flote de carga...Y todas las baterias eran de las que no son selladas hasta 14 ampers, de las que se agregan agua...

Pra las selladas, que la mas grande es de 9 ampers, es con otra cosa, de la generacion 1990 al 2000...
El que mas me costo fue para una CBR 600 F1, pues con las vueltas que tira ese motor fundia lo que sea...Y esta moto lleva mosfet en vez de tiristores...

Fijate si por ahi reemplazando los tirystores por Mosfet funca, del tipo IRZ48, o IRFP250...

Espero ayudarte...Cristian


----------



## kevinoscar (Feb 7, 2011)

Regulador de tensión y carga de batería trifásico para moto _2 
Construcción de un regulador

Para construir un regulador se necesita básicamente estar en posesión del título de
" manitas ", poder identificar los componentes eléctricos o electrónicos que se van a utilizar, paciencia y atención.

A continuación se puede ver el esquema eléctrico de un rectificador regulador trifásico tipo shunt para moto, es un diseño simple pero efectivo, regula a una tensión fija de aproximadamente 13.8 voltios, calculo que es lo que viene de fabrica para la mayoria de marcas y modelos.







El alternador va a generar tensiones que son proporcionales a las rpm del motor, a más de 3.000 rpm puede generar facilmente tensiones que superen los cincuenta voltios, pero nuestra batería solo necesita 13.8 voltios si se le aplica más tensión va a morir y además de una forma bastante escandalosa  el sistema electrico se verá afectado cuando ya la batería no sea capaz de absorber y servir en cierto modo de protección, así...sin anestesia ni nada.

Si alguien realiza este montaje, a la hora de probarlo recomiendo que lo haga usando el alternador de la moto, por supuesto, pero con una batería aparte, de esa forma en caso de fallo o accidente no existe la posibilidad de dañar el sistema eléctrico de la moto, ojito!!!

Componentes

Los diodos d1, d2, d3, d4, d5, d6, están integrados en un puente rectificador trifásico de al menos 35 amperios a 400v, la referencia al menos en Europa es 36MT40

Los tiristores son BT 152

Resistencias todas de 220 ohm 1/2w

Zener de 13 voltios 1/2 wat

Condensador electrolítico de 10 micros a 63 volts

Condensador cerámico 220 n más de 63 voltios

El alternador ya está en la moto 

Como funciona

Unos le llaman rectificador, otros regulador, en realidad son ambas cosas ó mejor dicho las dos juntas.

El rectificador está compuesto por el puente rectificador y su función es la de rectificar la corriente alterna que nos entrega el alternador y convertirla en corriente continua que es el tipo de tensión con el que funciona nuestra batería y por tanto el sistema electrico del vehiculo, el recticador solo convierte la corriente alterna en contínua, si se le entregan 50 voltios en alterna nos va a convertir esos 50 voltios en contínua, así que por sí solo no sirve de nada, se necesita también un regulador que nos mantenga la tensión en un valor adecuado para la batería.

El regulador está compuesto por los tres tiristores uno para cada borne del alternador trifásico, los tiristores son los verdaderos "burritos de carga" ya que son los que van a
"comerse" la tensión sobrante, el diodo zener y el resto de componentes se podría denominar como el circuito de control osea el que le indica a los tiristores cuando tienen que cortar corriente sobrante al alternador
Este circuito de control se puede modificar para conseguir una unidad universal que suministre tensiones de carga desde 13,6 voltios hasta 14,2 voltios.

Más profundamente: Cuando la tensión en el diodo zener supera los trece voltios ya empieza a aparecer tensión en la otra patilla del diodo, esa tensión es la que se le aplica en la puerta G de los tiristores, que lo disparará pasando a estado de conducción
( como un interruptor cerrado ) así se deriva al negativo la tensión sobrante.
De esa forma permanece " enganchado en ese estado " ya que siempre se repite la misma operación; la tensión sube en el diodo, cuando tiene cierto valor los tiristores empiezan a cortar y así eternamente. Este proceso ocurre continua y rápidamente, los tiristores commutan muy rápidamente sobre una carga inductiva que es el alternador, esto puede provocar que se produzcan transitorios y armónicos, peligrosos para la integridad de los semiconductores. El calor es otro enemigo mortal para cualquier semiconductor sea tiristor, transistor ó el microprocesador de nuestro PC.

VARIANTE 
Lo que sigue en una variante del circuito anterior, es un circuito de control regulable, lo he probado en mi moto, desconozco si responde igual en otros modelos, en teoria si.

Del circuito anterior desparace todo, menos el rectificador y los tiristores, se le añade este circuito de control que permite regular la tension de carga entre 13,6 voltios y 14.8 voltios, repito que esto se ha probado en una virago XV 1100 del 97 y que deberia responder igual en cualquier moto con un alternador trifasico para un sistema de regulacion tipo shunt.


Espero que  les funcione.


----------



## Manuel51 (Mar 29, 2011)

Te adjunto un sencillo regulador automático para la batería. Con VR1 seleccionas la tensión a la que quieres que la batería deje de cargar. Siempre ha de ser algo más de 13 V.


----------



## lucasjesus (Dic 19, 2011)

Hola a todos.. Resulta que se me quemo el regulador de tensión de mi moto y me dispuse a a buscar algún circuito sencillo para que funcione...
Para mi sorpresa descubrí que los reguladores originales funcionan con tiristores que se ponen en conducción y limitan la tensión de entrada (prácticamente cortocircuitando la entrada)... Luego de realizar unos calculos comprendi que es asi porque si se regulara tradicionalmente como en las fuentes, la potencia que tendría que disipar el regulador seria mucha...

Encontré este pequeño circuito en una pagina de motos, pero no logro entender como funciona y si realmente sirve...

Ver el archivo adjunto 64644


Mi alternador de mi moto es monofasico...

Ustedes lo entienden???

Como regula??? si no estoy equivocado el tiristor una vez comienza a conducir no corta hasta que se pase por cero...

Espero me puedan ayudar... Graciass


----------



## jhonca (Ene 3, 2012)

Aqui el rectificador esta constitiudo por un unico tiristor,que funciona como regulador a la vez dejando pasar voltaje seleccionado (de 7.5 o 14.9 con el ruptor),ese voltaje se mantiene hasta que el tiristor corta por cero y se lo marca el /los diodos zeners.En realidad es algo mas complejo,jugando con la maxima  tension en la bobina ,se recortan solo los pulsos positivos y estaria cargando por pulsos.
Para saber que regulador lleva tu moto indica marca modelo y año,y mediante busqueda de manual tal vez se pueda dilucidar el tipo de regulador que necesitas,los hay bifasicos trifasicos de campo exitado,tipo automotor,y este ultimo simple de media onda,opino yo de uso en ciclomotores .
En mi experiencia y con tiempo,he logrado desarmar reguladores y dispositivos de arranque con un pequeño martillo cinceles puntas quebrando el sellado,y recontruyendo pistas,luego levantar el circuito en papel.asi si no se consigue un repuesto (cosa muy dificil hoy),estaria en condiciones de fabricarlo o reconstruirlo.como el arranque de la moto agrale cagiva 30.0 de mi propiedad.


----------



## juan47 (Ene 18, 2012)

Hola 
Cuando me cargue el regulador de luz y de carga de bateria en el ciclomotor de mi hijo
-que fisicamente es igual del de la foto mas arriba mostrada- encontre el diagrama que pongo en el archivo adjunto
Funciona perfectamente, el alternador es de dos debanados(circuitos)
Espero te pueda ayudar
un saludo


----------



## ANGELNIETO (Mar 17, 2013)

hola, he comprado una moto de 2da y tenia quemado el foco delantero, remplacé el bombillo y no duro ni media hora, el voltage que llega al conector de este es de 14,8 voltios, supongo que el regulador de voltage esta averiado, Estoy pensando en construir el regulador de voltage para moto que aparece en la siguiente dirección.Tengo la duda respecto a si puedo utilizar 3 triac BTA24 para remplazar los tiristores BT152 que lleva según el diagrama. 
Ver el archivo adjunto 47621


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 17, 2013)

Un triac es bidireccional y eso lleva simplemente un tiristor o SCR . . . no la compliques 

Cualquier tiristor de 12 A y 400 V te sirve

http://www.google.com.ar/search?hl=...40,d.dmg&fp=6dbd16310f86795b&biw=1024&bih=595

Saludos !


----------



## blanko001 (Jun 5, 2013)

Necesito fabricar uno de estos reguladores, pero del alternador solo obtengo 2 cables, uno amarillo y otro blanco, entonces de plano supongo que no es trifásico. Observé el regulador que trae de fabrica y a la entrada solo dispone de estos dos mencionados.

En mi caso utilizaré el puente KBPC3510 (de 4 diodos internos) y solo 2 tiristores. 
Pregunto querido foro: ¿estoy en lo correcto con mi planteamiento?

Ah! lo olvidé, el regulador original es idéntico en referencia y conexión al de la imagen, el cual debería entregar como minimo 12V, pero se sabe que ronda un poco más de 14V. Decidí probar con un transformador que me entrega una salida de 24VAC en los extremos amarillo y blanco donde alcanzo a leer el Katakana la expresión 'koiru' que significaría coil o bobina, y el voltímetro en DC entre el rojo que dice 'baterii' que hace referencia a batery o batería, y el otro al verde parece decir 'aasu' que no me dice nada jajaja, pero esa "a" japonesa parece errada por "ma" y diría maasu que sería masa.... en fin no necesitamos nada de japonés aunque lo que digo es cierto cualquiera lo saca por los colores jeje. En fin, probé y solo me entrega 6Vdc, alguien me respondería si influye que el test lo realice con un transformador a 60Hz y no con un alternador?








> En mi caso utilizaré el puente KBPC3510 (de 4 diodos internos) y solo 2 tiristores.
> Pregunto querido foro: ¿estoy en lo correcto con mi planteamiento?


Yo mismo me respondo ésta pregunta  : Probé el circuito con puente sencillo de 4 diodos (trafo a 24V) y me funciona... en parte. Porque mido el voltaje DC y apenas marca unos 2V, pero si en la salida (entre el cátodo del zener y tierra) rectifico nuevamente y...: EUREKA!  unos 16.5V con zener de 14V... no hace falta ser erudito para disminuir el valor del zener a unos 12V y obtener los 14.5 o aproximados.

En conclusión: Un puente para la salida y a recargar la batería!

PD: el transformador se recalienta mucho casi se quema... un test de pocos segundos. No sé si para el alternador de la moto sea buena idea el circuito debido a que gran parte de la energía se debe disipar "cortocircuitando"


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 7, 2013)

Todos los magnetos o alternadores de imán permanente no tienen regulación , y la que he visto es esa de cortocircuitarlos  podrias poner en serie alguna resistencia bruta de alambre para aflojarle un poco al bobinado ¿no?


----------



## blanko001 (Jun 7, 2013)

Vale Dosmetros!, un par de resistores hechos con alambre es buena idea, y por extraño que suene pensé en probar con una lampara incandescente de al menos 50W, ahora imaginate la moto con un par de lamparas que apenas calientan jejeje
También realicé el siguiente circuito que encontré por la web y funciona bién, pero al igual que el anterior comentado para medir bién el valor en la escala DC del multímetro se necesita un capacitor para filtrar entre el positivo y masa (en mi caso con uno de 33uF fué suficiente).



PD: también funciona cortocircuitando pero no con respecto a masa, sino respecto al mismo bobinado del alternador.


----------



## psicodelico (Jun 7, 2013)

No es buena idea probar uno de esos reguladores de motocicleta con un simple transformador conectado a la red eléctrica, la razón es que ponen en cortocircuito la parte de la onda que significa una sobretensión (y afecta al transformador de prueba).
Deben tener muy presente que un alternador de motocicleta, tiene una elevada tensión de corto circuito, (cualquier alternador se lo termina modelando como un transformador para simplificar su estudio), y esa es la razón por la cual no se "quema" al cortocircuitar sus terminales. La elevada impedancia interna del mísmo impide que circule desmedidamente corriente por sus bobinados, y en función de esto se calcula el alambre con el cual se lo bobina, de manera que aguante el calor generado sin freir su aislación.

Ahora imaginen lo que pasa si emplean un simple transformador conectado a la red para probar uno de estos reguladores, al momento de cortocircuitar "parte" de la onda rectificada, que corresponde a la sobretensión de la carga, en el transformador de prueba es un cortocircuito franco, el trafo en cuestión no está diseñado para soportar una corriente excesiva en sus bobinados, genera tremendo calor, Y SE QUEMA!.-

Le realice autopsia a muchos reguladores de motocicleta, en busca de encontrar soluciones distintas a estas, nunca encontre un circuito distinto, termino concluyendo que lo hacen por simplicidad, confiabilidad y robustez. 
Lo que me motiva a mejorarlos, es que no es eficiente el sistema, en motocicletas pequeñas con mucha suerte le saca unos 75w al sistema (motores de unos 150/200cc), cuando el motor está a una velocidad media, a bajas velocidades, practicamente no "carga" la batería, y a altas velocidades es capaz de entregar mucho más que unos 75w, y son perdidos por una ineficiencia.

Estuve viendo de hacer directamente una fuente "swiching", digamos un TL494, pero ni puedo arrancar, todo lo que encuentro es con transformador, pues lo que se busca es aislar circuitos, aqui no hace falta eso, además veo como problema que la variación de la fuente es muy grande, digamos unos 9Vca hasta unos 60/90Vca, valores extremos que super medir en muchos de estos alternadores.
La razón es la de siempre, mejorar la iluminación instalando una lámpara más potente, sin caer en comprar un xenón que tanto cuestan (y son ilegales por lo menos aquí, aunque igual los instalan)

No me enojo si alguno pone uno de esos circuitos reguladores con el TL494.


----------



## blanko001 (Jun 7, 2013)

Muy buenos datos me has dado respecto al comportamiento de los alternadores psicodelio, en cuanto al trafo solo quería medir instantaneamente el voltaje regulado para probar el circuito, estoy en acuerdo con Ud en que se quemaría si se deja conectado. Ahora resta hacer un buen PCB, buscar buenos disipadores e instalar a ver que tal.

Una pregunta más, antes de empezar a usar el regulador se debe tener completamente cargada la batería? o éste debería ser capaz de recargarla con el uso de la moto?


----------



## psicodelico (Jun 7, 2013)

nop!, no hace falta que la batería este cargada, es más, no hace falta batería, en su lugar podés instalar unos *término innecesariamente vulgar* capacitores, digamos al menos 7000uF de unos 50Vcc, esto es porque en su funcionamiento el regulador requiere batería (referencia), los condensadores la reemplazan, es un truco que suple compartir con los amigos motociclistas, a quienes se les agoto la batería, y en su ira hasta llegaron a retirarla, el sistema eléctrico funciona bien, y regula bastante bien, es un truco para salir del paso.


----------



## zombifurioso (Jun 8, 2013)

hola gente! yo también tengo un problema similar. resulta que tengo una moto con sistema eléctrico a 6V (Dax '93), alimentado con el alternador monofásico de solo 40Watts a máximas rpm. El inconveniente principal es la pobre iluminación que tiene a causa de la poca generación de energia.  Las lámparas son: delantera de 25W/6V, trasera 5W/6V, tablero 1 o 2W/6V y el freno guiño y bocina que se usan a veces. Lo que sucede es que la lámpara delantera ilumina como una vela, pero si desconecto todo, incluyendo la batería, toda la corriente queda disponible para esta y se enciende completamente incluso se quema. Lo que hice fue reemplazarla por una halógena de 35w/12V y el resultado es un reflector como para salir de caza nocturna. La tensión en los bornes cuando esta encendida y a medias rpm es de 12V y algo. Ahora viene mi problema. si se enciende la lámpara trasera la iluminación disminuye como es de esperar, y aun mas si conecto la batería ya que algo de corriente absorbe aunque ya este cargada. entonces opte por disminuir consumos en las lámparas que van encendidas junto con la delantera (tablero y posición) colocándole leds. Hubo una mejora con la luz delantera pero quiero más luz. El medio amper que absorbe la batería es significante para el generador de 40w y la lámpara de 35W.
Ahora viene lo que tiene que ver con lo que ustedes quieren plantear. 
Necesito un regulador de carga pero que no disipe la energía sobrante mediante diodos o triacs o tiristores y todos esos semiconductores, ya que a mi no me sobra la energía, lo que quiero es un dispositivo que corte la corriente cuando la batería llega a 7V, y vuelva a conectar cuando baje a 6V. De esta manera tendría buena luz durante un tiempo y algún ratito, durante la carga disminuirá, claro. También lo que quiero hacer es separar las luces del tablero y trasera de la delantera, de manera que cuando este circulando de noche todo lo que produzca el generador vaya  a la delantera y la batería se vaya descargando con el led trasero, cuando la batería baje a 6V se active el regulador hasta los 7V y desconecte.
Vi unos circuitos electrónicos que usan microswitches pero me faltaría un método con algún integrado que compare los voltios como el lm393 o similares.
Ojala me puedan ayudar. Gracias.


----------



## blanko001 (Jun 8, 2013)

Hola Zombifurioso, bienvenido, lo que planteas es muy bueno, yo pensé en algo similar y de hecho no debe ser muy difícil conectar un comparador e intentarlo, pero recuerdo haber pensado en utilizar un simple zener de unos 13 V y los tiristores pero en vez de cortocircuitar, que activaran relevos que a su vez desconectaran la bobina... pero no me parece buena idea, en un par de horas no existirían relevos por el desgaste mecánico, además el voltaje en ellos tendría que regularlo también y ahí es donde aparecen mis inconvenientes por ese lado. 

Por otro lado hoy probé el circuito con el alternador de la moto (sobre protoboard aunque no se debe por las corrientes que se manejan): 
Ver el archivo adjunto 93798
Y funciona muy bien; de hecho los tiristores calientan menos de lo que creía (usando su respectivo disipador); el señor psicodélico tiene razón con respecto a la forma de trabajar de los alternadores. 

Ahora, éste circuito funciona mejor si lo conecto entre una sola bobina del alternador y masa, no entre las dos bobinas. También tengo en mente reemplazar todas las luces de la moto por LEDs, y en el faro delantero pondré un LED de 10 W alimentado desde la salida del regulador , sin tanto lío utilizaré un LM317 como limitador de corriente y muy cerca un par de resistores; uno de 1.5 ohm para altas, y una de unos 2.2 o más para bajas; también muy cerca un relevo que se activa con el interruptor de altas y bajas con el fin de no involucrar el valor de las resistencias con el cableado, el integrado es muy sensible con décimas de Ohm. Supongo que me hice entender jeje

Encontré el Diagrama eléctrico de la moto:



 ...Y deja ver el esquemático de los bobinados del alternador. Me surgen las siguientes preguntas: 

1. ¿Entre el cable blanco (W) y masa (G) existe mayor potencial que entre el cable amarillo (Y) y masa (G), ya que el amarillo se deriva del centro de la bobina y por ende menor número de espiras?

2. ¿Es posible que en realidad masa (G) sea la derivación central entre el blanco (W) y amarillo (Y)?


----------



## analogico (Jun 17, 2013)

psicodelico dijo:


> Estuve viendo de hacer directamente una fuente "swiching", digamos un TL494, pero ni puedo arrancar, todo lo que encuentro es con transformador, pues lo que se busca es aislar circuitos, aqui no hace falta eso, además veo como problema que la variación de la fuente es muy grande, digamos unos 9Vca hasta unos 60/90Vca, valores extremos que super medir en muchos de estos alternadores.



no se por que llege ha este hilo
pero una fuente conmutada barata trabaja normalemte trabaja  en un rango  entre 100 y 250V
y aprovechando la CA no seria posible usar un simple  transormador para elevar el voltaje
lo suficiente para hacer funcionar la fuente a modo experimentl al menos

el problema de esto es que seria mas complejo y mas propenso a fallas

y mucho mas grande que el circuito propuesto


----------



## psicodelico (Jun 17, 2013)

*Zombifurioso*, sé de algunos que han transformados sus "Dax" a 12v, por el beneficio que significa la disponibilidad de distintos modelos y potencias en lámparas de 12v, lo que querés hacer no es descabellado, es más creo que ciertos fabricantes te venden los inducidos listos para reemplazar, porque no buscas en:
http://www.pietcard.com.ar/
http://www.dze.com.ar/es/catalogo/motos
La otra posibilidad es hacerlo uno, pero no te lo recomiedo si no tenés paciencia, no es fácil meter todas esas espiras prolijamente.


*Blanko001*, me parece que el gráfico que has subido te confunde, veamos,

BL/R.   alimenta el CDI, directamente con C.A.
W.  solo las luces con C.A.
Y.  la bateria con C.C. 
Bu/Y.  es el "captor/sensor", asiste al CDI
G.   es la "masa" común a todos los circuitos, es el chasis de la moto.
Lg/R.  un simple interruptor, que indica cuando esta en neutro la caja de marchas.

Pegale una leída a:
http://www.pietcard.com.ar/ListadoNotasAmpliar.asp?i=39#
y le entenderás.
Estos circuitos estaban explicados en detalle en:
http://silcar11.com.ar/index.php/in.../index.php/index.php/informacion-tecnica.html
pero la página arroja errores, y no se puede llegar a los PDF.

Si insistís en construir tu propio regulador, para esa moto, debes pensar que son dos secciones bien diferenciadas, una que rectifica y regula en C.C., otra solo regula C.A. (alimenta las lunces).
Con lo que cuesta un regulador comprandolo al proveedor, no creo que te convenga renegar mucho.

Distinto es el caso de alguna motocicleta "vieja" o de las que hay muy pocas, ahí si vale la pena ponerse a maquinar algo.

*Analogico*, demasiada vuelta por ese camino...  
encontré esto:
http://www.nomad.ee/micros/mc34063a/index.shtml
ni sabía que existía ese integrado, el mc34063a, según la hoja de datos es muy simple implementar una fuente con él. Investigaré el asunto.


----------



## blanko001 (Jun 17, 2013)

Buena info psicodelico  , lo que dices respecto a comprar uno es lógico, pero he cambiado el regulador 3 veces y la bobina 2. siempre se termina quemando uno de los dos. Ya revisé todo el cableado y no hay fugas ni cortos (desarmando media moto) y por ende quiero implementar algo de la mejor manera posible ya que poseemos algunos conocimientos electrónicos y los fortalecemos mediante la ayuda mutua en el foro. Tu info me sacó de la duda del cable blanco porque el amarillo se veía ir hasta la luz delantera y trasera sin rectificar. Además soy algo (bastante) apasionado por la electrónica  y aunque supongo que gastaré algo más de dinero en las pruebas de posibles reguladores de esquemas y mas... terminaré realizando una solución a éste problemilla  y bueno, como ya deben sospechar muchos... me interesa el DC de la batería siempre en buenas condiciones para instalarle LEDs de potencia 
Yo y mis LEDs... -"usted y sus bombillitos"- como me dicen en familia.

Saludos

PD: En estos días tengo exámenes en la U apenas pueda me "introduzco" en el taller y a experimentar. Subiré todo lo que logre y las modificacines que realice.


----------



## analogico (Jun 17, 2013)

psicodelico dijo:


> *Zombifurioso*
> 
> *Analogico*, demasiada vuelta por ese camino...
> encontré esto:
> ...



pero solo a 1500ma 
en cargadores  de telefono de atomovil se encuentran circuitos parecidos
en el foro hay tema para modificarlos

bueno aca hay otro regulador con mosfet
 que quizas sirva cambiando el zener a 12 V
http://heli.xbot.es/regulador/regulador2.htm


----------



## blanko001 (Jun 17, 2013)

Ahora estoy pensando en Mosfet, que corte la conducción al sobrepasar el límite de tensión, encontré un diagrama, tengo una seria duda con el surtidor del transistor, creo que no es la posición correcta. o sí?








psicodelico dijo:


> Deben tener muy presente que un alternador de motocicleta, tiene una elevada tensión de corto circuito, (cualquier alternador se lo termina modelando como un transformador para simplificar su estudio), y esa es la razón por la cual no se "quema" al cortocircuitar sus terminales. La elevada impedancia interna del mísmo impide que circule desmedidamente corriente por sus bobinados, y en función de esto se calcula el alambre con el cual se lo bobina, de manera que aguante el calor generado sin freir su aislación.



Y ahora que estoy ensayando con el circuito que "corta" la conducción mediante un Mosfet (véase diagrama en anterior mensaje) cuando alcanza cierto potencial (unos 13.8V) me surge otra duda: todos sabemos que si un circuito está abierto no conduce corriente; por ende yo supongo que cuando se sobrepasan los 13.8V (calculando el zener y resistencias) las bobinas del alternador quedan desconectadas; si ésto es así, ¿existe la posibilidad de que por algún efecto electromagnético que no conozco se puedan estropear las bobinas? es decir, ¿es mejor cortocircuitar cuando sobrepasan los 13,8 V o es mejor abrir el circuito y dejar las bobinas "al aire" cuando se sobrepasan los 13,8 V? 

PD: hice cursos de electromagnetismo y teoría electromagnética... si hay un efecto contrario en dejar los alternadores sin resistencia de carga fue porque falté a clase ese día 

Muchachos creo que me ha tocado seguir éste hilo ahora solo  pero no hay problema, sé que tarde o temprano llegaré a una solución definitiva y le servirá de mucha ayuda a los miles de visitantes y participantes del foro . El caso es que  ésta mañana encontré quemada de nuevo la bobina del alternador gracias a los "super-reguladores" que venden cerca a mi casa en los talleres no autorizados por ningún fabricante de motos. Intenté miles de cosas con un circuito y otro, mezclando circuitos de la web, agregándole ideas... y me salió algo que quizás pueda funcionar. Aclaro que lo probé con una batería aparte de la moto y con una fuente variable DC. Conectando todo y con el voltimetro sobre los bornes de la batería aumentaba lentamente el voltaje de la fuente y perfectamente dejaba de conducir corriente hacia la batería cuando estuviese cerca de los 13.5 V.

Ahora tengo un par de preguntas simples para el foro:

1. ¿El diodo 10A03 que elegí (lo tenía en un cajón) puedo eliminarlo sin problemas? ya que observando el sentido de conducción del puente de diodos se entiende que no debería existir corrientes en "reversa".

2. El diodo interno del transistor MOSFET a mi modo de ver es para protección del transistor, ¿debería disponer de un diodo externo paralelo al interno?

3. He utilizado un optoacoplador 817C de transistor bipolar interno. ¿Es posible que sufra daños a corto plazo por el cambio de estado "on-off" durante el uso continuo en la moto? o se entiende que es un IR LED interno que puede conmutar muchísimas veces...



Una pregunta nada más...
Sea cual sea el regulador de tensión, con triacs o con Mosfets, no se ha tocado el tema de la carga máxima de la batería, no me refiero a la carga resistiva, me refiero a que cuando la batería está totalmente cargada como se le "dice" al regulador que no le envíe más energía a la batería; porque ni los reguladores comerciales traen un "cargador de baterías" incorporado que detecta que ya está totalmente cargado el acumulador, ¿O ésto no es problema?


----------



## analogico (Jul 7, 2013)

blanko001 dijo:


> Señores una pregunta nada más...
> Sea cual sea el regulador de tensión, con triacs o con mosfets, no se ha tocado el tema de la carga máxima de la batería, no me refiero a la carga resistiva, me refiero a que cuando la batería está totalmente cargada como se le "dice" al regulador que no le envíe más energía a la batería; porque ni los reguladores comerciales traen un "cargador de baterías" incorporado que detecta que ya está totalmente cargado el acumulador, ¿o ésto no es problema?



es la bateria al estar cargada  no recibe mas carga
solo consume un minimo
si conectas un amperimetro  a la bateria 
al estar descargada  el alternador le enviara muchos amperes
y al estar cargada pocos amperes

y el alternador a menos corriente menos energia mecanica consume


 el  el regulador de tension es para 
que la tension no sobrepase la tension de carga y no se dañe la bateria ni el sistema electrico


el unico problema seria la evaporacion de agua
pero es minimo y ademas  es poco probable que el sistema este funcionando durante dias continuamente


----------



## blanko001 (Jul 11, 2013)

Entendido analogico, gracias por tu respuesta. 

Bien... en mi búsqueda y experimentación de distintos reguladores encontré uno en una página Argentina sobre motocicletas

Puedo apreciar es que no pone en corto el SCR (Tiristor) entre la bobina y masa; en cambio se utiliza el SCR como una especie de limitador de tensión; entonces lo he probado con un transformador de 30 Vac en el secundario. Para poder medir la tensión de salida (DC) decidí instalar un condensador electrolítico de 33µF entre masa y la salida positiva del cátodo del SCR ya que no se estaba rectificando onda completa y lograr obtener un voltaje mas o menos exacto. Para entonces pude medir que el voltaje nominal del zener era muy convergente con el voltaje de salida, probé con distintos valores de zener. 
Me surgió la duda de conectar una carga al circuito, empecé con algo relativamente pequeño (en términos de carga) Un resistor de 1KΩ a 5W y observé como el voltaje de salida se disparo de inmediato hasta cerca de 26V, luego un simple LED y un resistor de 2.2KΩ para el LED me disparaban el voltaje de nuevo. Pero si retiro el condensador no logro medir valores exactos y el circuito parece estabilizar mejor la tensión con carga o sin carga. Alguna idea para medir la salida o una fórmula para estimarla?

Además me surge la duda de la potencia del zener y el amperaje soportado por el 1N4004, ya que se aprecia que en todo momento estaría conectado entre los 2 bornes del alternador (uno va a masa como en mi caso) mediante un resistor de 680Ω. Por ley de Ohm no debería sobrepasar un par de centenas de mili-amperios, considerando que algunos alternadores de motos superan 200VAC (nunca lo he medido solo lo he escuchado en rumores)... solo denme alivio 

Encontré el siguiente diagrama de un regulador (me convence mucho) en una página alemana: Index



No encuentro el ZTX753 (PNP), que soporta 100VCEO y 2A. ¿Puedo reemplazar el transistor por un 2N5401 (PNP) que soporta 150VCEO y 0.6A ya que a mi manera de ver no se manejarán corrientes grandes por el transistor solo se supone activan el GATE de un SCR? Por otro lado no se especifica el valor de los dos diodos Zener; yo supongo que entre 12V y 14V sería lo justo para el voltaje del rectificador (12V teóricos). ¿Es correcto el valor que he sugerido en los zener?


----------



## jesusjj86 (Nov 10, 2013)

Pues eso un regulador "serie" de los que no calientan el alternador y son mas fresquitos.
hola,aunque este tema es un poco antiguo, visto el esquema monofásico que alguien se estaba construyendo, (algunos valores no los vi bien) he adaptado a trifásico a ver si podría funcionar o no.
dejo el dibujo y no os cortéis en cambiar y ajustar cosas y dar opinión técnica.
por cierto creo que el original monofásico es de horero1 GRACIAS.


http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/854/mrd8.png/


----------



## Eo2 (Nov 29, 2013)

Hola a todos, este es un tema que me interesa. Os dejo un enlace a ver que os parece

http://www.clubvfrspain.es/index.php?topic=16464.0

Salidos


----------



## carlitosferar (Feb 16, 2014)

Hola:
      Estos temas no dan para mucho diálogo, pero es un referente inevitable cuando uno 
anda en eso de hacerse un Rectificador-Regulador para la moto. (180€ en Honda )
      Por eso creo que vale que deje mi experiencia, solamente como una mas.

      * R-R Trifásico con referencia desde la llave de contacto (Cable negro) *

      Después de mucho buscar y comparar me decidí por uno de los circuitos propuestos (Había un montón) en un foro Ruso "http://moto-electro.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=10".

      Yo lo tengo funcionando en una Transalp de las viejas y sin problema, incluso calienta menos que el original y MUCHO MENOS que uno Chino que compré en eBay (Por las dudas).

      Pero un detalle muy importante: La faya original era que no REGULABA y me cocinó la batería con sus 18,5V, que al acelerar se disparaban a 30 y pico .
      Yo, en el apuro cometí el error de: ABRIRLO, y perder lo que SI funcionaba... y encima, es lo mas importante y caro: El PUENTE RECTIFICADOR, A los que le pase lo mismo: Solo hagan el circuito de REGULACIÓN, (Sin abrir nada) que es muy fácil y económico.

       Ojo con los Triac..., Ni se les ocurra (Yo lo hice) probarlo SIN DISIPADOR, largan humo de inmediato.

       Les dejo fotos y el circuito en proteus para que lo puedan modificar a la medida de sus disipadores.

       Un cordial Saludo!


----------



## quetzalcoatljlhc (Feb 18, 2014)

Saludos a todos. El regulador de mi moto tiene 6 cables, tres amarillos, uno a masa, y dos positivos. Tendran algún esquema para construirlo?


----------



## Eo2 (Feb 18, 2014)

Uno de los + suele ser el cable de toma de datos (lectura) y el otro fuerza. Juntalos cerca de bateria


----------



## quetzalcoatljlhc (Feb 19, 2014)

Aquí esta el diagrama de sistema de carga y de el regulador. Los colores son tres amarillos que salen del alternador, uno blanco, uno negro y uno café.


----------



## Zeroceledon (May 3, 2014)

Hola chicos, excelente info de hecho quede algo mar*e*ado con tantos datos que al final logre comprender todo, bueno voy al grano, realice mediciones en mi moto para verificar voltages, en relenti la presencia de tensión es de 12.8v 10a en ac*c*eleracion maxima llega a los 14.3v y 18a~, el problema es que le instale luces le*d*s (cintas) pero dado de un tiempo las quema todas de hecho instale un cargador de teléfono y también fue victima de la moto, arme una fuente regulada por LM78XX, uno de 5v y otro de 12v, funciono de maravillas pero también fueron aniquilados.

*E*l problema nace no en tensión si no la corriente que circula en la moto, de hecho la modifique para instalar una batería secundaria para los elementos mas sen*s*ibles (leds y celus o gps) tengo un diagrama para armar un cargador automático rectificado con scr pero no lo *h*e instalado por razones que me faltan módulos y uno de los módulos es controlar el amperaje que es el que me genera problemas, se que es algo sencillo pero realmente *h*e montado algunos para pruebas y todos aniquilados, en su mayoría, que fueron cinco módulos diferentes que deseche por que no me funcionaron, estaban hechos por transistores y resistencias pero igual terminaban quemados, asi que necesito ayuda solo en esa área ya que resumiendo todo.

Antes de llevarlo a PCB, tengo los siguientes módulos.

Modulo de carga automática, modulo sistema leds y secuenciales (parecerá árbol de *P*ascua), modulo carga GPS o móvil, modulo para futuras cámaras.

De ante mano muchas gracias.

Por cierto digo que fueron aniquilados por razones de que la humareda era mas grande que lacrimógena


----------



## blanko001 (May 3, 2014)

Zeroceledon dijo:


> Hola chicos, excelente info de hecho quede algo mar*e*ado con tantos datos que al final logre comprender todo, bueno voy al grano, realice mediciones en mi moto para verificar voltages, en relenti la presencia de tensión es de 12.8v 10a en ac*c*eleracion maxima llega a los 14.3v y 18a~, el problema es que le instale luces le*d*s (cintas) pero dado de un tiempo las quema todas de hecho instale un cargador de teléfono y también fue victima de la moto, arme una fuente regulada por LM78XX, uno de 5v y otro de 12v, funciono de maravillas pero también fueron aniquilados.



Amigo no comprendo como mediste la corriente, los amperios. ¿conectados a que carga?

Por otro lado las tensiones que tienes son "normales" El problema que he notado con la quema de semiconductores es que se producen picos de amplitud considerable en lapsos de tiempo muy pequeños. También hay corrientes inversas. En ese momento es donde ocurren los daños. No se donde comenté que incluso he probado diodos y puentes de más de 25A que se recalientan para ciertos reguladores de moto y he utilizado diodos P600 y no se han recalentado. Entonces por seguridad (corrientes inversas) dispongo un diodo de ellos antes de los montajes con LEDs y procuro que la tensión provenga de la batería.
Si quieres intenta de nuevo con los reguladores LM78XX pero utiliza diodos de protección. Hay uno entre Vin y Vout, pero busca en la hoja de datos como se conecta . Por seguridad también instala el que te recomiendo antes de Vin. Si es posible utiliza ambos diodos P600. (no logro encontrar porque los 1N400X se han recalentado con cargas de pocos mA).
Saludos!


----------



## Zeroceledon (May 3, 2014)

blanko001 dijo:


> Amigo no comprendo como mediste la corriente, los amperios. ¿conectados a que carga?
> 
> Por otro lado las tensiones que tienes son "normales" El problema que he notado con la quema de semiconductores es que se producen picos de amplitud considerable en lapsos de tiempo muy pequeños. También hay corrientes inversas. En ese momento es donde ocurren los daños. No se donde comenté que incluso he probado diodos y puentes de más de 25A que se recalientan para ciertos reguladores de moto y he utilizado diodos P600 y no se han recalentado. Entonces por seguridad (corrientes inversas) dispongo un diodo de ellos antes de los montajes con LEDs y procuro que la tensión provenga de la batería.
> Si quieres intenta de nuevo con los reguladores LM78XX pero utiliza diodos de protección. Hay uno entre Vin y Vout, pero busca en la hoja de datos como se conecta . Por seguridad también instala el que te recomiendo antes de Vin. Si es posible utiliza ambos diodos P600. (no logro encontrar porque los 1N400X se han recalentado con cargas de pocos mA).
> Saludos!



gracias por la respuesta, bueno el voltaje lo estoy midiendo desde los bornes de la batería, por seguridad coloque un puente rectificador en el circuito pero este igual quema los 78xx pero según data sheet estos no soportan mas de 1A cosa que no creo mucho, ya que tengo una fuente de con un LM7805 hace mas de 10 años y no me a dado problemas y eso que trabaja a 3A, pero como dices pueden ser voltajes de inversa modificare algunas cosas al circuito original.
No e subido fotos por que estoy desde un teléfono y es un /)lumia800(\ y no deja cargar fotos


----------



## Fernando1987 (May 9, 2014)

Buenas tardes a todos, estoy trantando de entender un circuito regulador de tension trifasica.
El esquema es el siguiente:






Y lo saque de la siguiente pagina:

http://entrecablesyelectrones.blogspot.com.ar/2010/04/regulador-de-carga-de-bateria-trifasico.html

Cuando la tension de entrada supera los 13,8V (aprox el valor de Vz), los SCR se disparan desviando la corriente a masa. (Si quieren leer con mas detalle, esta explicado en el articulo)

Pero mi gran duda esa la siguiente: ¿Se deriva a masa la corriente sobrante, o toda la corriente luego de superar el umbral de disparo de los tiristores?.
En el caso que se derive toda corriente a masa, tendriamos un problema: ya que la bateria no se cargará cuando el generador otorque niveles muy altos. Yo busco que discipe solo "lo que sobra".

Les cuento un poco donde lo quiero aplicar: Estamos diseñando un cargador de baterias con un generador eolico pequeño. Si el viento sopla muy fuerte, quiero que obviamente el regulador impida que se dañen las baterias; pero tampoco quiero que si este viento fuerte dura varias horas, las baterias dejen de cargarse.

¿Se entiende?

Muchas gracias, saludos para todos ...


----------



## AleSergi (May 9, 2014)

Hola eso que has posteado es un rectificador regulador, como te indicaron, al momento de la conducción, imaginemos un semiciclo de una fase, que inicia en L1, se cierra por d1, Fusible, Batería, Gb, G3, d5, L2, y L1.
Cuando se alcanza la tensión del Zener y empieza a conducir, pues dispara SCR1, a este momento, la conducción de L1, es por SCR1, G1, G3, d5, L2, L1, o sea es un cortocircuito a esas fases en ese instante.
La cosa se repite para las demas fases y los semiciclos negativos...

Obviamente que es importante el alternador, no es cualquiera, sino uno que tiene una gran elasticidad, o sea que puede trabajar en cortocircuito sin quemarse sus bobinas por sobrecorriente. Estamos hablando de alternadores cuyos inductores son imanes permanentes.
Como habrás visto es el regulador de una motocicleta, casi todos son así, los hay tambien monofásicos, alimentan baterías plomo acidas, de electrolíto líquido (no están gelificados) y para tu info, no sobrecargan la batería. Según la calidad de las baterías duran entre uno a tres años.

Más data, regulando el motor que mueve el alternador, esto es a unas 1500rpm, y hasta 3500rpm, con las luces encendidas no alcanza para cargar la batería, eso empieza recien despues de las 4000rpm. a unas 7000rpm, la cosa está a full y se genera gran cantidad de calor en la unidad rectificador-regulador y por si fuera poco el alternador se pone pesado, gastando combustible que no se aprovecha. Si se superan las 7000 rpm, seguro se frie el rectificador regulador, suele ponerse en corto circuito, asi que se muere noblemente, y no destruye el resto de la instalación.

Yo hace rato que lo tengo entre ojos a este sistema que no deja de ser bueno, por ejemplo tiene a favor su sencilles y gran fiabilidad, sim embargo, es muy pobre al momento de aprovechar al máximo la potencia que es capaz de generar el alternador que siempre es muy justa.
En el caso de las motocicletas, he descartado los reguladores LM (en solitario y sin otro "ayudante"), porque sus corrientes son digamos de al menos unos 7A, y la tensión del alternador es muy variable, Yo medí en varios entre unos 9Vca a 70/90Vca (con carga). 

Estoy por experimentar con los reguladores PWM, exactamente ando en eso de comprender como lo hacen los integrados TL494 y otro más simplón el MC34063. En el primero no me cae la ficha. el segundo por su sencilles pues lo comprendo, aunque no se que pasará al momento de montar eso y el alternador generando menos tensión que los benditos 13,8V que le pasará al inductor/capacitor y su diodo de "recuperación rápida", pero buehhh  todavia no monte nada...  Despues la sigo....


----------



## Zeroceledon (May 10, 2014)

por fin estoy al frente de un ordenador, chicos en la foto, hacia la izquierda es la nueva fuente que compacte ya que la de la derecha era muy grande, bien, como pueden apreciar es una fuente de poder basica a base de LM78xx, como mencione antes simplemente regula 5v y 12v ya que las tiras led se queman en la moto y los 5v es para uso exclusivo para la radio y movil, el problema es que la fuente de poder termina quemada por exceso de amperaje, realice mediciones y estas son las lecturas:

En relenti: 12V 6-9 A
En acceleracion maxima: 15V 10A

pero no se por que se quema, ese es mi problema D:


----------



## blanko001 (May 10, 2014)

Hola 
¿utilizaste los diodos que van entre Vout a Vin? así:


¿Y diodo a la entrada para corrientes inversas?

Yo insisto que es un problema de transientes... Noté que de mi regulador de la moto salían picos de mas de 40V al acelerar.

Otra cosa muy importante: No entiendo como estas midiendo la corriente...


----------



## Eo2 (May 11, 2014)

En la parte de continua de una moto no puede haber picos de 40 V, vas a freir batería,  centralita,  etc . Revisa el regulador de esa moto.


----------



## blanko001 (May 11, 2014)

Eo2 dijo:


> En la parte de continua de una moto no puede haber picos de 40 V, vas a freir batería,  centralita,  etc . Revisa el regulador de esa moto.



Hola... he comprobado que otras motos tambien tienen esos picos...  no se como hacerme entender. Es algo extraño y de seguro son los reguladores chinos que abundan el mercado. También están los llamados "nacionales" que son imitación china. Lo cierto es que los picos son muy muy muy cortos cuando se realiza un acelerado de repente. Quizás con un osciloscopio pueda identificar bien su amplitud, con el voltímetro se alcanza a ver como por un instante la lectura se dispara y decae nuevamente a 13.8V.



			
				tinchusbest dijo:
			
		

> No seria mejor colocar a la salida del alternador o dinamo un regulador que de el voltaje necesario para cargar la bateria; o en su defecto usar este regulador para poder manejar a todo lo que detallaste: luces celular, etc.



Sí, por lo que entiendo el amigo tiene el regulador de la moto tal cual. Lo que el necesita es implementar un circuito para regular en tensión unos LEDs. Pero no comprendo como mide corriente... 
El caso es que se le queman los reguladores del tipo LM78XX y creo que puede deberse a esos raros picos de tensión que he observado como fenómeno en algunas motos con reguladores de mala calidad.

Saludos!


----------



## Zeroceledon (May 11, 2014)

entonces tan loco no estaba, mi moto es China hasta en los tornillos y sep use los 1n4004 como me recomendaste, curiosamente el me salen picos altos de voltaje lo de la corriente desconecto el borner rojo y mido el amperaje pero al parecer el tester esta dañado tengo lecturas erróneas, asi que descarto el tema del amperaje, tengo intensiones de instalar un tranformador pequeño modificado, usare el voltaje alterno del foco mayor llegan 12VAC, asi puedo aislar el circuito y regulare desde hay, los altos y bajos del regulador son demasiado inestables para lograr regular, ahora, usare el diagrama del regulador para ver que pasa ya que, no tengo intenciones de comprar otro y estoy dispuesto a modificar todo el sistema eléctrico para que quede en optimas condiciones, no se si me entiende pero, ya paresco friki con las ideas que tengo para la moto.


----------



## blanko001 (May 11, 2014)

Zeroceledon dijo:


> entonces tan loco no estaba, mi moto es China hasta en los tornillos y sep use los 1n4004 como me recomendaste, curiosamente el me salen picos altos de voltaje lo de la corriente desconecto el borner rojo y mido el amperaje pero al parecer el tester esta dañado tengo lecturas erróneas, asi que descarto el tema del amperaje, tengo intensiones de instalar un tranformador pequeño modificado, usare el voltaje alterno del foco mayor llegan 12VAC, asi puedo aislar el circuito y regulare desde hay, los altos y bajos del regulador son demasiado inestables para lograr regular, ahora, usare el diagrama del regulador para ver que pasa ya que, no tengo intenciones de comprar otro y estoy dispuesto a modificar todo el sistema eléctrico para que quede en optimas condiciones, no se si me entiende pero, ya paresco friki con las ideas que tengo para la moto.



Creo que puedes estar cortocircuitando al medir corriente y eso te quemaría los IC. 
Por otro lado... Si quizás posteas una diagrama del tipo de LEDs y la cantidad que utilizas para las luces entonces es posible intentar con un zener... quizás...
Saludos!
PD: A ver que haces con el trafo... no lo había pensado porque supongo que la frecuencia no es constante pero habrá que ver...


----------



## Zeroceledon (Jun 2, 2014)

Hola chicos, bueno les cuento, me fue bien con el trafo, no lo modifique, use uno 12V/220V, conecte el trafo al foco principal de la moto, a 1500rpm este tiene una presencia de 150V y a los 2500rpm tengo 250V pero pasando los 3000rpm el voltaje se mantiene, ahora, al conectar una ampolleta eficiente esta prende pero se apaga cuando las rpm llegan a los 3000, por falta de osciloscopio decline la idea, asi que usare el rectificador casero que me pareció mas atractivo que la idea que tengo, asi que, tómare nota y armare el regulador que han presentado los colegas ;3



carlitosferar dijo:


> Hola:
> Estos temas no dan para mucho diálogo, pero es un referente inevitable cuando uno
> anda en eso de hacerse un Rectificador-Regulador para la moto. (180€ en Honda )
> Por eso creo que vale que deje mi experiencia, solamente como una mas.
> ...



Hola, tengo una duda, mi moto no es trifasica  ... habrá algún inconveniente si elimino un triac al circuito, ya que estoy reuniendo los materiales para su armado, ya tengo el 75% de mi proyecto listo  y me falta lo mas importante... cuando lo tenga listo lo presentare para ver si me apedrean o me dan consejos 

Saludos


----------



## carlitosferar (Jun 8, 2014)

APARENTEMENTE...   Debería funcionar.Eliminando 2 triac. El voltaje lo determina el zener, y el rectificador sería uno simple de 4 diodos. Incluso se podría obviar el IC y reemplazarlo por un transistor.
Pegale una mirada a la página de los rusos, que yo toco de oido y me puedo pasar 3 pueblos!
Suerte un saludo!


----------



## aakd18 (Jul 30, 2014)

Buenas!
Les comento que estoy luchando con el regulador rectificador de mi moto (kawa 650 modelo 1979). Hay mucha info incluso acá en el foro, pero nunca nadie termino posteando las concluciones finales, así que estoy medio perdido.


Pienso hacer el circuito que adjunto (obviamente sacando una linea de tiristores y del puente rectificador), pero el tiristor que propone el diagrama es el NTE5460 con las siguientes características no lo consigo en mi ciudad (Rosario, Santa Fe):

*NTE5460*
It(rms)=25A
Itsm=300A
V=800V
Igt=40mA (máx)
Vgt=1,5V (máx)


Los que puedo conseguir son los siguientes (adjunto el precio):

*BT152-600R* ($23)
It(rms)=20A
Itsm=200A
V=650V
Igt=32mA (máx)
Vgt=1,5V (máx)


*TYN1225 *($43)
It(rms)=25A
Itsm=250A
V=1200V
Igt=40mA (máx)
Vgt=1,5V (máx)


*BTW68-600 (isolated) *($77)
It(rms)=30A
Itsm=400A
V=600V
Igt=50mA (máx)
Vgt=1,5V (máx)


Desde mi excasa experiencia me inclinaría por el BTW68 porque soporta mas corriente y además es aislado por lo que puedo poner a los dos tiristores sobre el mismo disipador, pero me tira para atras el tema del costo...

uds que opinan ¿vale la pena gastar unos pesos más e ir por el BTW68?

Como dato adicional, agrego que el alternador de la moto es monofásico, y a 4000rpm da unos 75 volts. (la moto llega hasta las 8000 rpm)

Saludos y gracias a todos!!!

p.d.: espero que este bien ubicado el tema, sino por favor muevanlo.


----------



## mcrven (Jul 30, 2014)

aakd18 dijo:
			
		

> Buenas!
> Les comento que estoy luchando con el regulador rectificador de mi moto (kawa 650 modelo 1979). Hay mucha info incluso acá en el foro, pero nunca nadie termino posteando las concluciones finales, así que estoy medio perdido.


 
La diferencia del TYN 1225 con el NTE5460 es solo en lo relacionado a corriente de pico Itsm. Si lo verificas por Cross Reference, de seguro te mandan del TYN1225 al NTE5460.

Saludos:


----------



## aakd18 (Jul 30, 2014)

mcrven dijo:
			
		

> La diferencia del TYN 1225 con el NTE5460 es solo en lo relacionado a corriente de pico Itsm. Si lo verificas por Cross Reference, de seguro te mandan del TYN1225 al NTE5460.
> 
> Saludos:


 
Claro, por eso tengo dudas.... ya que estoy haciendo un regulador rectificador que se la tiene que bancar bastante, a lo mejor me convenia ir directo al BTW68 en perjucio de gastar algo mas de dinero, pero con la ventaja de que es isolated.

Otros datos adicionales, la instalación de la moto consume unos 200W a 12V, por lo que son unos 17A.
El puente rectificador voy a usar uno de 35A por seguridad.

*En fin, ¿uds cuales de los tres tiristores usarian?*


----------



## blanko001 (Ago 1, 2014)

aakd18 dijo:


> Claro, por eso tengo dudas.... ya que estoy haciendo un regulador rectificador que se la tiene que bancar bastante, a lo mejor me convenia ir directo al BTW68 en perjucio de gastar algo mas de dinero, pero con la ventaja de que es isolated.
> 
> Otros datos adicionales, la instalación de la moto consume unos 200W a 12V, por lo que son unos 17A.
> El puente rectificador voy a usar uno de 35A por seguridad.
> ...



Hola, cuando dices $77 creo que terefieres a pesos Argentinos que al parecer son cerca de 10 USD. Sin duda los BTW68-600 son un poco más robustos pero lo mas importante es que son aislados, cosa muy buena en una moto.... Ten cuidado que no sean "truchos" como dicen uds.

Mi regulador lo  hice con los BT151, me costaron como 2 USD c/u. En principio los utilicé en pruebas y como funcionó con ellos; dejé así el regulador, eso sí, con aislantes de mica.

En éstos temas es muy dificil dar un jucio u opinión porque la elección debe ser propia del usuario y más cuando se sabe que se invierte dinero en un proyecto.

Saludos.


----------



## aakd18 (Ago 1, 2014)

blanko001 dijo:


> Hola, cuando dices $77 creo que terefieres a pesos Argentinos que al parecer son cerca de 10 USD. Sin duda los BTW68-600 son un poco más robustos pero lo mas importante es que son aislados, cosa muy buena en una moto.... Ten cuidado que no sean "truchos" como dicen uds.
> 
> Mi regulador lo hice con los BT151, me costaron como 2 USD c/u. En principio los utilicé en pruebas y como funcionó con ellos; dejé así el regulador, eso sí, con aislantes de mica.
> 
> ...


 
Como me doy cuenta de que sean originales o falsificaciones?

Además, como es el tema del aislante de mica? (o sea, entiendo que es una placa que se coloca entre el tiristor y el disipador, pero no se cerraría el circuito a travez del tornillo?)

gracias Blanko!


----------



## blanko001 (Ago 1, 2014)

Hola, para darse cuenta si son falsos... hay mucha tela pero también quizás algunos tips básicos o "experiencias" vividas por todos que encontrarás por aquí
 Bueno los aislantes de mica son unas láminas muy finas de mica (por supuesto) que venden en las tiendas de electrónica, ellas sirven para aislar (electricamente) la cara metálica de los diversos semiconductores y el disipador, ya que en muchos casos disponemos todo en un solo disipador  y entrarán en cortocircuito de no utilizar aislantes. También hay que agregar pasta térmica siendo que utilices del tipo aislado o del tipo no aislado con aislantes de mica. Por último debes saber que los tornillos deben aislarse también con unos "pasatornillos" de plásico para evitar cortocircuitos... esto si no utilizas los aislados.

saludos


----------



## nelobe (Sep 5, 2014)

kevinoscar dijo:
			
		

> Regulador de tensión y carga de batería trifásico para moto _2
> Construcción de un regulador


 
Hola, alguien me podria indicar donde van conectadas las respectivas tomas de tierra que marca el croquis del rectificador,,, por que supongo que la de la bateria de 12v, no ira conectada a la misma que la de los tiristores, ya que segun entiendo, estos derivaran el voltaje que viene del alternador.

Muchas gracias.


P.D. (disculpad si la pregunta es demasiado elemental, pero no lo entiendo, si fuese todo el voltaje igual supongo que irian todos conectados entre si).


----------



## fernanditomdq (Feb 25, 2015)

hola consulta tengo una moto zanella Nt 200 modelo 93 el tema que le cambie el regulador de voltaje porque no cargaba y este que le coloque carga mucho, mi pregunta es la siguiente habrá alguna forma de limitar la corriente de carga a la bateria que me permita a mi controlar ese exceso , desde ya muchas gracias. Fernando


----------



## maxee (Feb 26, 2015)

Es que justamente ese es el trabajo del regulador. Si carga de mas, no está funcionando bien.

Podes fabricarte uno de los que están posteados en este hilo. O hasta podrías abrir alguno de los que tenes y repararlo, y de paso, sobredimencionarlo un poco, usar tiristores mas "cojudos" que seguramente son el componente que esta fallado en el regulador.

PD: exelente moto!


----------



## fernanditomdq (Mar 6, 2015)

Hola sii, gracias por responder,  la idea es que no cargue tanto, pero bueno no se como limitar la carga. me gustaria  saber como se puede hacer de forma externa?? como tu dices, saludos


----------



## carlitosferar (Mar 7, 2015)

Te repito: Deberías  leer TODO el tema para saber de que va el asunto.
De todas maneras aquíunos pocos comentarios atrás) tienes toda la info:






						Regulador de tensión para moto (casero)
					

Zombifurioso, sé de algunos que han transformados sus "Dax" a 12v, por el beneficio que significa la disponibilidad de distintos modelos y potencias en lámparas de 12v, lo que querés hacer no es descabellado, es más creo que ciertos fabricantes te venden los inducidos listos para reemplazar...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## Diego_32 (Mar 26, 2015)

Hola a todos,
En mi caso tengo el mismo problema, el regulado no regula, es mas, me entrega un voltaje cercano a los 15 V o mas. ya quemé varias lamparitas.

Hoy compré el puente de diodos, tiristores y zeners, $180. Para realizar el regulador casero.
Cuando volvía caminando estaba pensando y concluí con esto:

El regulador está rectificando, por lo tanto el problema son los tiristores que no estan conmutando. ¿Porque no aprovechar esto y me ahorro de comprar el rectificador de potencia trifasica 36MT40?

Entonces pensé lo siguiente, hago el circuito de control y pongo a masa el bobinado del estator con los nuevos tiristores.
En este caso mis tiristores externos regularían y los internos del regulador dejarían de funcionar (si es que ya no funcionan).

Pongo una imagen para que sea mas clara:




En este caso la solución sería muy economica y sensilla.
Que opinan?

saludos!!


----------



## carlitosferar (Mar 27, 2015)

Diego_32 dijo:


> Que opinan?



Que deberías haber leído esto:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/885644/ _


----------



## fernanditomdq (Mar 28, 2015)

Hola, una consulta , ¿ese circuito te funciono bien? segun la reforma que hiciste parece que si, porque estoy tratando de encontrarle la vuelta a mi NT 200, pero no se cual es el problema.

Escuche que a lo mejor esta cargando mucho y eso* [Término innecesariamente grotesco]* al regulador de voltaje, en este caso el regulador de voltaje no trabaja bien, ahora no carga lo suficiente, si me pueden orientar. 


aca te dejo mi regulador de voltaje que logre abrir para que veas a grandes rasgos los componentes... 

Hola mira tengo unas fotos q*ue* saque con el celu, no se si son tan buenas pero ahora las subo...





Mira , por ahora te puedo enviar estas imagenes, si mañana puedo sacar unas mejores las subo. Saludos


----------



## Diego_32 (Mar 28, 2015)

dale, a simple vista ese regulador tiene una gran cantidad de compentes,
Como hisite para limpiarla?
En mi caso toda la masa negra la hice polvo, con mecha de vidia, martillo y destornillador.

Por otro lado, terminé de hacer la placa y de soldar los componentes.
Mañana pruebo con la motocicleta!!

Aviso como me fue y pongo fotos! 

saludos!


----------



## fernanditomdq (Mar 28, 2015)

*M*ira *, *sabes lo q*ue* hice yo, lo puse sobre el fuego de la cocina como para darle un toque de calor y sale la masilla mas facil, al estar media blanda, sino se hace muy dificil sacarla sin romper nada, despues me di cuenta.


----------



## Diego_32 (Mar 29, 2015)

Hola!,
Buen dato fernandito. Lo tendré en cuenta para la próxima.

Les quiero comentar que tuve que cambiar el diodo zener por uno de 15V.
Ahora la carga de la batería me funciona muy bien.
Estuve circulando 3 km y el voltaje de carga es de 13.5V constantes.
Al circular con las luces altas, el voltaje de batería cae a 12.5V.

La verdad que estoy muy contento. 
Dentro de 700Km voy a realizar un control. Si todo continúa bien, voy a resinar.
El disipador calienta muy poquito. (casi nada)

Luego voy a colocar unas fotos.

Saludos!





hola,
el circuito está publicado en un mensaje anterior.
Te recuerdo que no puse el 36MT40, dado que la parte de rectificación funcionaba.

me parece que no es necesario colocar un 36MT40.
Alguien sabe algún modelo de diodo rectificador que ronde los 15A.

Gracias!

Ahora estoy haciendo un voltimetro para colocar en la moto. ya tengo tarea para el finde largo!


----------



## juliomendoza (Mar 31, 2015)

Diego 32
¡Qué tal Diego y demás foreros!
Qué bueno que te haya servido el circuito. Hace ratos leía tus decepciones al preguntar sobre el circuito que planteabas y recibir siempre la misma respuesta (leer). Precisamente te sirvió porque se apegaba "fielmente" a los resultados vistos en los diagramas eléctricos discutidos al principio; de hecho el tuyo se basa en el esquema que originó este hilo, obviando la parte del puente rectificador que no la necesitaste por tenerla ya en el rectificador regulador defectuoso. De ahí aprovecho para contestarte una par de cosas. La primera, casi todos los zener's que he palpado vienen en impares (los enteros de sus tensiones) de modo que si no te sirve algo como el DO-41 a 15v tal vez te funcionen dos de 7v en serie (que si consigues de 14, mejor, no creo); esto además te limita en un voltio en caso de que los 15v, por alguna razón, te quemen algún foco o recalienten la batería -aunque no creo-. Decías que dentro de algún tiempo resinabas (sellar el circuito); hazlo ahora, ya que la humedad de cualquier chubasco puede dejar en el pasado lo que ya lograste. Sí vi un poco chungos el par de tornillos que usas de sujeción y disipación de los tiristores; en tu lugar los habría puesto en la parte metálica de los mismos que es la que fácilmente cede calor (principio de transferencia de calor y densidad de materiales), eso sí, asegurándote de que los aíslas con mica en la parte posterior (los de calidad suelen traer la suya, sino sale comprarlas), pero si prefieres y a la final no te calienta mucho, tampoco es de gran importancia. En lo personal prefiero estos circuitos así bien sencillos: solucionadores, baratos y sin mayores complicaciones.

Todo circuito eléctrico, analógico o digital, tiene sus fortalezas y debilidades; dicho de otro modo, los circuitos perfectos y a toda prueba no existen; al menos no en este mundo.


----------



## Diego_32 (Mar 31, 2015)

Hola julio,
Tengo en cuenta el tema del agua y las salpicaduras, por ese motivo no utilizo la moto durante los días de lluvias.
En mi caso tuve que utilizar el zener de 15V para tener un voltaje de carga de 13.45V.
Utilizando un zener de 13V tenia un voltaje de carga de 10.45V.
Estos voltajes lo obtengo cuando estoy circulando.

Cuando la moto regula el voltaje es menor a 13V, pero no importa dado que carga cuando está en circulación el rodado.

Con 13.5V no creo que se quemen las lamparitas, ademas puedo ver como elevan tenuemente su intensidad y se mantienen constante. Hasta el momento no se quemó ninguna, es genial!.

Los SCR están apoyados directamente sobre la superficie del disipador. tiene grasa térmica (esa de color blanca) y tiene la película de mica para aislar los ánodos.

Este circuito es muy interesante por su sencillez. barato ($40)

Me gustaría que me recomienden algún diodo rectificador de 15A de dos pines, dado que el 35MT40 me parece excesivo. Voy a realizar una placa extra y tenerla de reserva para cuando la necesite o compré otra moto, pero en este caso utilizaré los ánodo traseros de los SCR.

Saludos!


----------



## juliomendoza (Mar 31, 2015)

Diego 32.

No es mucho lo que te puedo hablar de variedades de diodos y su relación calidad/precio.

Creo que de hecho no necesitas esos diodos (te funciona porque ya estás usando un puente rectificador y además las descargas a corto circuito de los tiristores son siempre de positivo a negativo ya que este semiconductor es unidireccional (diferente en caso de que utilizases pares de éstos en antiparalelo o su muy conocido equivalente, el triac; cosas que no vienen al caso). 

¡Buen proyecto!.

Al otro que vas a hacer de repuesto, como ya vienes con más tiempo, imagino que habrás de empezarlo desde cero y comenzarlo, esquemáticamente, desde el primer bloque, que será el puente rectificador y de ahí en adelante todo lo demás (los tiristores a corto desde la alterna en entrada hasta masa en salida, con sus respectivas corrientes positivas en puerta, controladas por el zener y su estabilizado de onda en el par de condensadores), todo eso en una sola placa. !Hombre, ahí procura no escatimar ni recortar la calidad de los diodos!


----------



## Diego_32 (Mar 31, 2015)

Julio, este dispositivo funciona o no lo pienso tocar, solo lo resinaré dentro de unos kilómetros de prueba. 
Entiendo que estoy aprovechando la rectificación que me brinda el regulador que tenia colocado.

Ahora que tengo solucionado mi problema me gustaría hacer una placa "desde cero" (para tener de repuesto o de modelo en la estantería), por lo tanto tengo que colocar en la plaqueta los 6  diodos rectificadores para rectificar la alterna. Por este motivo necesito algún modelo de diodo de 15A.  asi tengo una unidad completa como las comerciales.

¿Porque 15A? 
Luz Alta = 3A
Luz Baja = 2A
Luz Posicion = 0.5A
Carga de Bateria = 1A
Total de corriente = 6.5A (aproximadamente)

Entonces tengo que colocar un diodito de 12 Amperes, minimamente... ahí veo que el 36MT40 es excesivo. ademas es voluminoso.

Siendo mas "fino", la luz baja y alta no se prenden juntas, por lo tanto es menos corriente, entonces con un diodo de 10A estaría de sobra.
(Estos son valores para mi motocicleta 110cc) 

Saludos!


----------



## juliomendoza (Mar 31, 2015)

Diego 32

Por otra parte, diodo es diodo y puente rectificador es puente rectificador. Un diodo rectificador será tal, en funciones de casos particulares únicamente, nunca en denominación. Todo diodo a secas viene con dos terminales (lo que tal vez estás llamando pines); estoy seguro de que ya lo sabes, pero tal vez es lo que me viene confundiendo. Casi siempre se opta por comprar un puente rectificador de corriente ya preparado, para evitarse el estar soldando un montón de hilos y diodos; algunos vienen con dos diodos, pero estos tienen la desventaja de usar solamente medio ciclo de onda sinusoidal (si con pines te referías al número de diodos del puente, es mejor el de 4 diodos); finalmente, si con pines te refieres al número de puntos de entrada en un puente rectificador, la desición se reduce a las necesidades (cables) del alternador. Espero no estar subestimándote con esto (quizá solamente sea que no te he entendido bien).

En relación a usar el conector cátodo trasero del tiristor, bien se puede hacer; pero en este caso recomiendo el pin1 y no el tab, ya que no quieres que el calor recorra tu circuito antes de salir; sino que se transmita al disipator-carcasa lo antes posible. Hay casos en los que se prefiere al contrario, no creo que sea el tuyo. Tal vez yo originé cierta confusión cuando te hablaba, tres respuestas de foro atrás, de que era más conveniente colocar los tornillos en el ojo del tab y no sobre el encapsulado, para que disiparas mejor la temperatura; pero me refería a disiparla hacia la carcasa (en esos casos, además del aislamiento de mica atrás del tiristor, se debe hacer lo propio al rededor de la viga y la cabeza del tornillo, con protecciones igualmente en mica), para no cortocircuitar los ánodos entre sí. De todas formas, viendo el trabajo que ya hiciste, te imagino ilustrado en el tema.

¡Éxito!.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 31, 2015)

Fijate que con un zener programable TL431 (que vale monedas) y un preset de 10 k podrias hacerlo ajustable 

La resistencia de 1k no iría


----------



## juliomendoza (Mar 31, 2015)

Diego 32.

Un lapsus mentis mío: hace segundos te dije que el puente requiere 4 diodos independientemente de las fases del alternador; no me hagas caso que a veces desvarío.



DOSMETROS

Es bueno lo del zener programable, aunque en realidad no es necesario. El circuito funciona poniéndole el zener a la tensión necesaria; de requerirlo, colocas el potenciómetro en serie después del zener y te hace un efecto parecido. Se me ocurren unos casos de control para los que tu idea sea muy provechosa; por ejemplo, si un comparador basado en el 555 detecta un apreciable descenso de tensión y el sistema de consumidores, cargas, etc., la requieren aún más constante, la diferencia de dicha tensión respecto de alguna referencia constante podría utilizarse para determinar una resistencia autovariable que a su vez regule el zener que tu propones. Es algo más complejo pero creo que se puede hacer.



Diego 32

Ahora si te copio. Tienes razón con lo de los diodos. Ni muy grandes ni muy faltos en amperes. O sea, caros. Va a estar duro conseguirlos baratieris. Allá atrás un tío puso una lista de especificaciones de los componentes que iba a utilizar. Deja que los busco y pego.

Diego 32

Sí, era blanko001 que lo colocaba por allá en junio de 2012 sobre este mismo hilo.
A la final resultó ser el mismo 36MT40.


----------



## Diego_32 (Mar 31, 2015)

Hola julio, vamos aclarar algunos conceptos/denominaciones para no generar confusiones:

*Diodo:* es un diodo rectificador de silicio. ejemplo (1N4007)
*Pines:* patillas que tiene el diodo para ser soldado a la placa (1N4007 tiene dos pines)
*Puente rectificador: *es un arreglo de diodos rectificadores para rectificar la señal de entrada. Tenemos los puentes de 4 diodos (monfasico onda completa)(2W06 - 4 pines) ó Tenemos los puentes de 6 diodos (trifasico de onda completa) (36MT40 - 5 pines)
*Tab:* parte trasera metálica de los encapsulados TO220.

Aclarado esos temas continuemos,

El tema referido al calor, entiendo que debemos transmitir el calor rápidamente del tab al disipador.
En caso de utilizar los ánodos de los tab, estos me calentarán la placa impresa, lo tengo claro. 
No puse los tornillos sobre el ojo del BT152 porque del otro lado, las aletas del disipador me impedía colocar las tuercas, por ese motivo puse solo dos tornillos, pero aún así, están los tab pegados al disipador separados por la mica.
Los tornillos no transmiten el calor, solo sostiene/ sujetan los BT152. 


Volviendo al tema de  los diodos:
Entiendo que casi siempre se opta por comprar un puente rectificador de corriente ya preparado y armado, para evitarse el estar soldando un montón de hilos y diodos, pero esto es voluminoso, como el caso del 36MT40.
Mi idea es poder colocar 6 diodos y hacer el rectificador en la plaqueta PCB. Tal vez 6 Diodos 10A4.

Dosmetros: Muy buena la idea de colocar ese Zener Programable, pero como dice Julio en este caso se soluciona poniendo un pote en serie para que eleve la tensión de carga. En mi caso no hizo falta.

Tranquilo fernandito, trata de escribir tus ideas, dudas y comentarios sin ser tan especifico o concreto.

Posiblemente te podamos entender correctamente utilizando pocas palabras u oraciones cortas. Pero como bien te dicen este es un lugar para escribir tranquilos, detallando nuestra ideas dado que las palabras son el único medio que tenemos para comunicarnos entre todos.

También debes tener en cuenta que no todos te pueden llegar a interpretar correctamente al utilizar pocas palabras.

En mi caso me gusta escribir y comentar mis ideas e inquietudes al máximo, capaz puedo ser redundante pero me gusta que la persona que esté leyendo no se confunda al leer lo que escribo.

Hasta hubo momentos donde borro todo lo que escribí y comienzo desde cero, dado que no me gustó la redacción.

Otro consejo, antes de publicar vuelvo a leer toda la redacción para ver si lo que escribí está correcto y transmite lo que quiero comunicar. (mas de una vez me llevé una sorpresa, menos mal que leí antes de publicar).

Saludos! 

Continuando con el tema, ¿como está tu regulador? ¿encontraste el problema?



Retomando el tema del regulador:
Dejo las imágenes de un pedazo de placa que tenia mi regulador:









Les puedo decir que la placa está solocada sobre un pedazo de aluminio. es como si el material de la PCB fuera ultra fino y esté pegado sobre este aluminio, que apoya sobre el disipador.

Aquí se pueden ver los diodos y se utiliza el anodo de la parte trasera del BT (Tab)

Saludos!


----------



## carlitosferar (Abr 1, 2015)

juliomendoza dijo:


> Diego 32
> Hace ratos leía tus decepciones al preguntar sobre el circuito que planteabas y recibir siempre la misma respuesta (leer). Precisamente te sirvió porque se apegaba "fielmente" a los resultados vistos en los diagramas eléctricos discutidos al principio.



........ Gracias


----------



## juliomendoza (Abr 1, 2015)

carlitosferar, Palabra mágica esa que has usado. !Saludos!

Diego 32; ¿y si lo colocas al puente rectificador en un lado de la placa y el regulador en el otro?, digo , usando placa de doble cara de cobre... tal vez así te optimice un poco el espacio. Es un poco más de cuidado distribuir los componentes sobre la placa pero, como decimos en el barrio, con paciencia y salivita... ¡Suerte!


----------



## Diego_32 (Abr 8, 2015)

Hola, después de estar circulando una semana con este regulador, les cuento como va esto.

1 - La batería no se carga, no sé porque, el voltaje lo medí hace 7 días y estaba en 13.4V. Capaz la batería esté muerta, tiene 2 años de uso.
2 - cuando la moto está regulando, las luces suben y bajan su intensidad.
3 - cuando acelero las luces aumentan un poco su intensidad y permanecen constantes. 
4 - con las luces apagadas, presiono la bocina y suena bajito. pongo las luces bajas y  la bocina suena un poco mas. pongo las luces altas y suena mas fuerte. No pude medir el voltaje, pero parece que al tener mas carga el regulador varia su funcionamiento.
5 - Al no poner ninguna luz, el cargado solo está conectado a la batería, será posible que esto modifique o varie el funcionamiento del regulador? capaz habrá que colocar alguna carga "fantasta" resistiva para que el regulador funcione bien.

saludos!


----------



## maxee (Abr 8, 2015)

Con 13.4V en la batería y con la moto apaga, las luces y bocina funcionan bien? si es no, la batería no esta buena. Medile cuanto cae el voltaje al prenden las luces. aveces con solo ponerle agua, en caso que le falte, se soluciona por un buen tiempo el problema


----------



## Diego_32 (Abr 9, 2015)

Hola a todos.
Ayer no sé que pasó, el regulador no regulaba, se quemaron las lamparitas de: posición trasera, stop trasera, baja delantera y alta delantera.
¿Porque me doy cuenta si funciona el regulador? porque veo las luces del tablero que iluminan mucho, ese es mi parámetro visual.

Hace dos días que estoy circulando con las luces bajas encendidas y pude notar que la batería pudo tomar carga dado que la bocina empezó a sonar bien y el arranque quería empezar a funcionar. Creo que este regulador funciona bien si tiene colocado una carga permanente.
Ademas al tocar la bocina sonaba fuerte, y cuando conectaba las luces, el sonido disminuía un poco, parece lo lógico. (mayor consumo, baja un poco el voltaje)

También puedo notar que hay momentos donde hay picos de tensión, dado que las luces se iluminan con intensidad y luego bajan.

No sé que estará pasando, el fin de semana voy a medir los SCR para verificar que no estén quemados y verificar el voltaje de la batería en reposo y circulando.

Respecto a los BT152 son de 13A, cual es el modelo que sigue en mayor corriente?

Pero en mi caso pasó lo siguiente:

La pista del negativo del PCB se quemó. Lo mismo lo hizo la resistencia de 220 OHM que está en serie con el zener.

Reemplacé la resistencia por una de mas potencia.
Puse un cable como negativo entre en negativo y los SCR.
Puse un zener de 13V.

Funcionamiento:
- Regulando sin acelerar: El voltaje ronda los 13V.
- En circulación: El voltaje cae cerca de los 10V.
- Me detengo y el voltaje sube. puedo verlo dependiendo de la intensidad de las luces del tablero.

Obviamente tengo un problema con mi batería dado que no retiene la carga. Trataré de cargarla el fin de semana. Agua tiene, pero parece que está deteriorada, dado que no mantiene los 12V.

Saludos


----------



## ElectroWarp (Jul 5, 2015)

psicodelico dijo:


> nop!, no hace falta que la batería este cargada, es más, no hace falta batería, en su lugar podés instalar unos *término innecesariamente vulgar* capacitores, digamos al menos 7000uF de unos 50Vcc, esto es porque en su funcionamiento el regulador requiere batería (referencia), los condensadores la reemplazan, es un truco que suple compartir con los amigos motociclistas, a quienes se les agoto la batería, y en su ira hasta llegaron a retirarla, el sistema eléctrico funciona bien, y regula bastante bien, es un truco para salir del paso.



No entendi bien el truco, psicodelico,  me ayuda a que todo funcione bien aunque no tenga bateria? o como??


----------



## boyeros (Mar 18, 2020)

Hola grupo, hoy me topé con un circuito de un regulador monofasico de motos y me encuentro con una conexión de tiristores algo inquietante pues por su configuración pienso que pueda sustituirlos por un Triac, seria de gran ayuda recibir sus opiniones, gracias de antemano.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 19, 2020)

Esa configuración se usa cuando los circuitos son altamente inductivos , para evitar que quede disparado o se queme.

Ver : di/dt y dv/dt



			http://www1.frm.utn.edu.ar/epotencia/apuntes/recomendaciones.pdf


----------



## alemayol (Abr 23, 2020)

Buenas gente, a ver si entendí los reguladores monofásicos de moto trabajan puenteando las 2 salidas de la bobina entre si cortocircuitando. Y los trifásicos puenteando las 3 fases y a su vez las manda a masa ?...


----------



## AleSergi (Abr 23, 2020)

Correcto, es como decís, atípico no?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 24, 2020)

Aquí estuvieron trabajando en uno mas coherente : *Regulador de moto mediante PWM*


----------



## alemayol (Abr 24, 2020)

Lo voy a ver sinceramente la moto gana mucha potencia cuandonle desconecto el regulador original.


----------



## Edier93 (Nov 12, 2020)

Hola  ,saludos a todos alguien a trabajado con este tipo de rectificador regulador :



Éste regulador rectificador es de 14V 200W y es bueno, muy bueno, y usa un sistema de regulación que no pone en corto la bobina del generador, para llevar a cabo la regulación utilizando un puente rectificador semi controlado, algo como ésto y específicamente los componentes en esa posición :



No he tenido la suerte de desarmar muchos, solo uno que fue conectado a la inversa y se quemaron los diodos y cómo ya saben todos éstos reguladores vienen en un baño de un adhesivo y como los componentes como transistores y resistencias que este trae son SMD salieron volando con dicho adhesivo,  no pude sacar un plano digno de valorar pero si pude ver que la etapa de disparo de los SCR se logra con dos componentes SMD que por su forma son transistores y otros que son resistencias y diodos, otro transistor y algo de componentes la parte reguladora.

Logré hacerle algunos experimentos pero no obtuve resultados que me gustasen por falta de componentes electrónicos debido a mi localización que se hace difícil conseguirlos, principalmente los SCR que por cierto los dos que trae éste regulador son TYN 616 que son de 16A 600V y los diodos del rectificador al estar quemados no pude obtener sus números pero eran de los que parecen un transistor encapsulado TO-220 con solo dos patas parecidos o posiblemente diodos Schottky

Si alguien ha podido trabajar con éste tipo de regulador y existe la posibilidad de que los abriera y me pudiera ayudar se lo agradecería porque me interesa ese tipo de regulador ya que lo he visto trabajar y me gusta como lo hace.


----------



## DJ T3 (Nov 12, 2020)

Seria interesante, que por mas cutre, subas el esquema que lograste, quizas deduciendo y calculando, se puedan sacar el resto de componentes


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 12, 2020)

Edier93 dijo:


> Hola  ,saludos a todos alguien a trabajado con este tipo de rectificador regulador :


 
*Regulador de moto mediante PWM*


----------



## Yasmany930101 (Feb 6, 2021)

jesusjj86 dijo:


> Pues eso un regulador "serie" de los que no calientan el alternador y son mas fresquitos.
> hola,aunque este tema es un poco antiguo, visto el esquema monofásico que alguien se estaba construyendo, (algunos valores no los vi bien) he adaptado a trifásico a ver si podría funcionar o no.
> dejo el dibujo y no os cortéis en cambiar y ajustar cosas y dar opinión técnica.
> por cierto creo que el original monofásico es de horero1 GRACIAS.
> ...



Quisiera ver la imagen completa.


----------



## jesusjj86 (Sep 13, 2021)

Yasmany930101 dijo:


> Quisiera ver la imagen completa.


Perdi la foto, tendría que buscar el original monofasico y volverlo a hacer , lo siento. A ver si la encuentro...


----------



## Yordanis espinosa Ra (Oct 1, 2021)

elmo2 dijo:


> en esta web en la seccin de información tecnica hay un documento sobre los tipos de sistemas de reguladores usados en las motos...
> 
> http://www.silcar11-11.com.ar/
> 
> ...


No me sale el enlace me puede ayudar


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 1, 2021)

Yordanis espinosa Ra dijo:


> No me sale el enlace me puede ayudar


Fijate si podes rescatar algo. No está todo guardado, asi que no pretendas milagros
Silcar 11-11 Productos


----------



## JoseAngelLorenzo (Feb 24, 2022)

Edier93 dijo:


> Hola  ,saludos a todos alguien a trabajado con este tipo de rectificador regulador :
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 257305
> 
> ...



Casualmente el encendido de ese regulador lo tengo puesto en la mía *,* pero no logro encontrar el regulador , alguien que tenga su diagrama y me lo pueda facilitar o algún otro q*ue* est*é* probado ya , en mi país me cuesta un salario de un mes comprar uno y a*_*veces son de los *C*hinos y salen malos , si no encuentro el original prefiero construirlo con mis pocos conocimientos , agradecería cualquier ayuda.


----------

